# Tiller extension handles



## jetdrive1 (May 26, 2009)

I have a 30 hp outboard and was wondering if anyone has used an extension handle on thier moters? Are they safe?


----------



## ben2go (May 27, 2009)

I haven't used one on an outboard.If they're designed properly they are usually safe.I know a lot of people in New England use them on skiffs without any problems.


----------



## lowe1462 (May 29, 2009)

I am also interested in this for a 25hp. I did a quick search and all I could find was extensions for trolling motors.


----------



## ben2go (May 30, 2009)

If you do this,add a dead man switch to the motor if you don't have one.Most of the tiller extensions I have seen are home brew using a universal joint from car steering and a hollow aluminum tube with a bicycle grip.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 1, 2009)

I used one years ago on a Grumman 1542 with a 30-hp Evinrude. I used it only for bowfishing so that I could steer the boat into shallow water while standing up looking for carp and gar. It worked great but I echo the sentiment about using a dead man's switch on it. There were a couple of times when I got in a bit too shallow and got jolted toward the bow when the skeg bottomed out.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 29, 2009)

This is my favorite tiller extension. A plastic bat and 2 hose clamps. I nearly drove off the road when I saw it. I turned around and found it parked in a parking lot. It's cheap and does the job but I would like the idea better if the bat was aluminum. 

https://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab322/krame023/P1010273bat.jpg


----------



## BassNBob (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a great idea and like you said cheap.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 29, 2009)

This is what I made with some tube I had.2 hose clamps to hold it on.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 29, 2009)

When I had my Smokercraft and my old johnson 9.9hp as a kicker, the tiller extender that I used, had a universal joint on it so I can use it at any angle. It clamped to the regular tiller handle with 2 big screws. I would use it as throttle only and use my johnson 50 lowered into the water as my rudder. Worked great for my application. I bought it a local boat store.. I think it was around 30 bucks..


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought one from wal mart two weeks ago that is made by MinnKota. It is very nice.


----------

